# Kaufempfehlung Gaming-Notebook ~1000€



## Shazou (25. September 2014)

Hallo.

 

Da mein Desktop schön langsam einige Alterserscheinungen aufweist und mein Uni-Notebook von Anfang an ein Griff ins Klo war, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Notebook um beide zu ersetzen.
Leider habe ich dazu bisher kaum brauchbare Infos im Internet gefunden, also hat mich ein Freund an dieses Forum verwiesen.

 

Von daher: Was ist das beste Gaming-Notebook, das ich zurzeit für bis zu 1000&#8364; bekommen kann?

 

Mir ist vor allem die pure Leistung wichtig, damit es auch noch länger mit neuen Spielen mithalten kann. Wenn auch nicht gerade auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen.
Es muss nicht gut aussehen, ich habe mich bisher noch an jede noch so seltsame Tastatur gewöhnt und das Touchpad muss kein Meisterwerk sein, da ich sowieso für alles meinen USB-Trackball verwende.
Bildschirmdiagonale ist auch nebensächlich, solange Anschlußmöglichkeit an meinen (zum Glück nicht so) alten Monitor besteht, für gemütliches Zocken zu Hause.

 

Danke vorab für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Claut (25. September 2014)

Für 1000 Euro wirst Du kein Gaming Notebook bekommen. Das ist nur möglich, wenn man Glück bei der Suche eines Gebrauchten hat,

 

Du kannst mal bei notebookguru oder mysn.de schauen. Dort kannst Du dir zum Teil einen selbst Konfigurieren lassen. Jedoch wirst Du auch dort keinen bekommen, der wirklich für Spiele ist, da gute Gaming Notebooks erst ab 1300 Euro Anfangen mit einer Vernünftigen Grafikkarte.


----------



## Tikume (25. September 2014)

Auch wenn Du es vermutlich nicht hören willst: Was brauchst Du denn an der Uni? Würde da nicht Linux + OpenOffice reichen? Das sollte doch auch ein mieses Notebook mitmachen.

Was dann wieder den Weg freimachen würde für einen vernünftigen Desktop Rechner der deine Gaming-Wünsche befriedigt.


----------



## Shazou (26. September 2014)

Was brauchst Du denn an der Uni?

Meine Spielesammlung und zumindest Unity. Ich würde ja gerne einen kompletten Desktop mit mir rumschleppen, aber das ist mir dann doch zu aufwändig.

Dann formuliere ich meine Frage eben anders: Was ist das beste Notebook bezüglich Spielen für meinetwegen auch wenig mehr als 1000&#8364;, auch wenn es nicht den Titel "Gaming Notebook" direkt verdient.
Es muss ja nur besser als mein aktueller Desktop sein (AMD Phenom II X4 840 Prozessor, 4 GB RAM, GeForce GTS 450), und da hab ich schon um die 800&#8364; bessere Notebooks gesehen. Ich brauche keine HD-Grafik, nur sollen die Spiele mal überhaupt laufen.


----------



## Claut (26. September 2014)

http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;010;003;010&bestellnr=XMG-A704

 

 

Ersetze die 4GB Ram durch 8 GB (+50&#8364 und den i5 durch den i7 4710MQ (+75&#8364 und Du hast für insg. 1054 Euro einen anständigen Gamer Notebook. Eine Deutlich bessere Grafikkarte hast Du leider erst ab 1300 aufwärts dabei. 

 

GTX 860M entspricht bei Nativer Auflösung um die 45 FPS.


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2014)

http://geizhals.de/msi-ge60-2pci781fd-0016gf-sku12-a1162604.html

 

899 + noch eine mSATA SSD in den freien Slot rein dann bist du bei etwas über 1000 

 

und das ding rennt. 

 

Dazu noch eine WIn7 oder 8 Lizenz. 

 

Bist dann inkl. OS bei ca. 1050.


----------



## Claut (26. September 2014)

Man wird mit dem MSI jedoch keinen Spaß haben, da das Case nicht für Gaming ausgelegt ist.

 

Den selben Rotz hatte ich bereits auch zu Hause, und ging nach nur 2 Stunden wieder zurück da die Wärmeentwicklung suboptimal für Spieler ist.

 

Nicht nur, das dieser Extrem heiß wird, da Lüfter fehlen, man hat auch extreme Taktschwankungen bei der GPU, da je wärmer sie wird, auch an Leistung verliert. 

 

 

Kühlung ist bei dem Notebook nicht vorhanden, und so mit keine Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Shazou (26. September 2014)

http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;010;003;010&bestellnr=XMG-A704

 


http://geizhals.de/msi-ge60-2pci781fd-0016gf-sku12-a1162604.html

 

Danke. Damit lässt sich doch schon mal arbeiten.

 


GTX 860M entspricht bei Nativer Auflösung um die 45 FPS.


 

Naja, aktuell sind 30 FPS bei mir schon Luxus, also bin ich damit absolut zufrieden.

 


Man wird mit dem MSI jedoch keinen Spaß haben, da das Case nicht für Gaming ausgelegt ist.

 

Das verwirrt mich aber etwas. Mir wurde gesagt, MSI stelle sehr gute Gaming Notebooks her. Da finde ich es etwas seltsam, dass sie solche gravierenden Fehler machen sollen.

Wäre ein Laptop Cooler eine Option um dem gegenzuwirken?


----------



## Claut (26. September 2014)

Sie stellen gute her, keinen Zweifel, jedoch haben sie bei dem Modell weit in die Gülle gegriffen. Die wollen wohl eher was Klassisches bauen, das sich von der Masse der Gaming Notebooks abhebt. Ob mit einem Cooler gegen zu wirken ist kann ich dir nicht Sagen, da ich selbst keines benutzt habe. Kann dir jedoch 2 Negative Aspekte Sagen. Zum einen, ist es die Kühlung und die Wärme, die die GPU Power sehr beeinträchtigt und Zweitens ist, das Du nur eine Festplatte verbauen kannst. Entweder eine SSD oder HDD. Bei einem Gaming Notebook sollte schon eine SSD Verbaut werden, jedoch bist Du bei einer Ordentlichen Größe einige 100 Euro weg. Möglichkeit Zwei ist, Du hast eine Externe HDD. #3 du Kaufst eine mSata, jedoch zu Verbauen nicht einfach, da sich der Steckplatz auf der Oberseite des MB befindet, nicht wie bei einigen auf der Unterseite.

 

Möglichkeit 3. Du tust das Laufwerk raus und ersetzt es gegen ein Laufwerkschacht mit einer HDD.

 

Bei MSI nur auf die Standart Modelle achten, sprich die dicken Cases, anstelle der Dünnen, auch wenn diese gerade mal um die 3 Kg wiegen was sehr wenig ist.

 

AUs persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich davon nur Abraten, aber wissen musst Du es.

 

Für mich muss ein Gaming Notebook einfach gut gekühlt sein, was dieser MSI dir eben nicht bietet und so mit wieder an GPU Leistung enorm viel verschenkt wird


----------



## Dagonzo (26. September 2014)

Danke. Damit lässt sich doch schon mal arbeiten.

 

 

Naja, aktuell sind 30 FPS bei mir schon Luxus, also bin ich damit absolut zufrieden.

 

 

Das verwirrt mich aber etwas. Mir wurde gesagt, MSI stelle sehr gute Gaming Notebooks her. Da finde ich es etwas seltsam, dass sie solche gravierenden Fehler machen sollen.

Wäre ein Laptop Cooler eine Option um dem gegenzuwirken?

Also ich kann hier Claut nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Weist du was mein Notebook wiegt? Satte 5,2 kg!

Und solche Notebooks sind natürlich für einen Preis um 1.000 Euro nicht zu bekommen. Gekauft habe ich den nur für die LAN-Partys die mal öfter früher stattfanden. Da der jetzt auch schon gut vier Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, ist er für aktuelle Spiele kaum noch geeignet. Frag nicht was der gekostet hat damals. Aber dafür könnte ich heute drei Desktops mit aktueller Hardware kaufen, die mit jedem Spiel klar kommen. 

Also um es kurz zu machen (ja meine Texte werden schon wieder so lang^^) der von Claut vorgeschlagene Laptop ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl, wenn es kein Desktop sein darf. Zusätzlich kann ein Kühlerpad aber auch nicht schaden. Besonders an wärmeren Tagen.


----------



## Lilrolille (26. September 2014)

Asus GL550JK-CN390H  bekommst ab 1100&#8364;. Verarbeitung ist Top, Kühlung wie immer bei Asus sehr gut gelöst und vor allem, es ist relativ leise. Ich verwends selber auch beruflich (alllerdings die teure Variante mit SSD, kann daher nicht sagen wie es mit der HDD ist). Klar läuft nicht jedes aktuelle Spiel mit Full HD und alles auf Anschlag, aber dafür kann man es auch beruflich (in der Uni) verwenden, ohne dass man glaubt man sitzt in nem Rechenzentrum


----------

